# Tile all 4 walls or just 3?



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

We have a new bathroom being set up on one side of our new extension.
The bathroom is very small (1.7m length x 1.5m wide).

The bath is on the left hand side and reaches 3 of the walls, so I was wondering if I should tile just these 3 walls or all 4?

The 4th wall will only have a towel radiator on it.

Many thanks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you sure about the bath sizes that's almost a square, I'm guessing its 0.5 wide.
Its down to what you prefer, personally I would do all 4.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All four as well, will make the bathroom appear bigger, well that's my theory.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dholdi said:


> Are you sure about the bath sizes that's almost a square, I'm guessing its 0.5 wide.
> Its down to what you prefer, personally I would do all 4.


Sorry that should have said bathroom not bath!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Another option is to panel the whole room, get good quality panels and looks brilliant. Also far less possibility of leaks etc further down the line and no grout etc to go mouldy and tends to make the room feel bigger 

If you do tile I would do all 4 and use large tiles will help make it feel bigger


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the advice.

We are definitely going for larger tiles.


----------

